# looking for a group in seattle/redmond/bellevue area



## Raylis (Oct 26, 2006)

Looking for a weekend gaming group in the Seattle/Redmond area, D&D/d20 Modern/Mutants and Masterminds/Star Wars ect.

thanks in advance

-Raylis


----------



## TheEvil (Nov 2, 2006)

We recently lost a player for a 3.5 D&D game on saturdays in Kirkland.  Interested?


----------



## Raylis (Nov 2, 2006)

What time do you usually meet?


----------



## TheEvil (Nov 2, 2006)

11 am to 6 or 7


----------



## Raylis (Nov 3, 2006)

Definatly interested 

themaskedmonkey (at) gmail (dot) com

is my email address if you want to send any info you don't want to post


----------



## Raylis (Jul 21, 2007)

Still looking for a d20 group on the East Side or Seattle area


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2007)

A lot of East siders post here at the SeattleGAMERS ASSEMBLE

Also my group is looking for some new people for a bi-weekly Friday night game. We are on hold right now for a couple of weeks as I am moving. I live in West Seattle and will be sticking in this area but a bit south (White Center, Burien). 

I also have a bi-weekly Warhammer 2nd ed game but I think we are full right now (1 person is iffy as he is on-call on the weekends and can't always make it)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah! I somehow missed your reply, my apologies. 

about what time do you guys start on fridays?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2007)

No problem, we generally play 6-10. We are on hold right now cause one of the guys is recoverying from surgery right now... I think we are shotting for Sept to start up again

When we pick it back up I am not 100% sure what we are thinking about playing right now. The BIG two are an *AFMBE: Iron Kingdom* fantasy game (using the AFMBE rules, running in the Iron Kingdom world), or *Star Wars Saga: Tales of the Jedi* time period. There is also talk of Dragonstar, using either 3.5/D20 Future or Grim Tales/D20 Future kind of mix (see above in OGL, D20 Modern area on the "Who here still plays Dragonstar" for some of my comments on the 'idea' I have behind the game)


----------



## KeithCrimson (Aug 13, 2007)

I too am also looking for a Modern group in the Seattle area. I hit up SGA on Yahoo but no responses yet. I have a friend who is looking also.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 14, 2007)

Well we might be doing something with Grim Tales in Sept... AND I might be interested in something D20 Modern or something else. You can ping me at...

greenkarl @ hotmail . com


----------

